# Coverage of CES 2006! (Discussion Thread)



## Chris Blount

This forum will contain information collected by our team on the floor of the CES. We will have not only text reports, but also photos and video of the latest and greatest gear!

Enjoy and if you have any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## UTFAN

Chris Blount said:


> This forum will contain information collected by our team on the floor of the CES. We will have not only text reports, but also photos and video of the latest and greatest gear!
> 
> Enjoy and if you have any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread. Thanks!


Be real reporters and CHALLENGE claims whenever possible. If someone says they're going to be the leader of anything, make them prove it.

If they roll out the "next, greatest receiver of all time" ask to them to back it up, especially if a similar product was buggy and didn't live up to the hype.

In otherwords, make your coverage meaningful here on Main Street. You're are eyes and ears, and I don't care what company it is, make them back up their claims.

Ask them why they deserve our business instead of their competitor. It's not all about them, but all about us.

While you're getting sore feet walking the expanse of the show, I'll be in Pasadena. But will look forward to your reports!

Good to have you there on the scene!


----------



## olgeezer

Chris Blount said:


> This forum will contain information collected by our team on the floor of the CES. We will have not only text reports, but also photos and video of the latest and greatest gear!
> 
> Enjoy and if you have any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread. Thanks!


Who will be attending? I will be there


----------



## airpolgas

Please report on that wireless LG 50" plasma as soon as you can. Thanks.


----------



## txfeinbergs

I would be very interested in knowing if there are ANY 1080P TVs coming out this year that actually support a true 1080P input. Also of course I would love to know any info about DVR's from TIVO or the HD DVR from DirecTV. Thanks! I was actually dreading going back to work today, but then I remembered that CES was this week so I get to hear about all the new toys coming out this year which is the reason I go to work (well, that and feeding my family)


----------



## ebaltz

And any HD DVR with built in HD DVD recording functionality or something like that.


----------



## Nick

* :icon_lol: "DishHD - Finally delivering on the promise of HD"* !rolling :rolling: :hurah: :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch

Now we're talking!

ESPN2 HD. New Voom Channels. Broadcast networks.

Dare we hope they go live today to coincide with the CES announcements?

Color me Platinum HD baby (Just make them Mpeg2 please until the HD PVRs are "ready" (ie. Alpha tested versions ready for sale in plentiful quantities, I KNOW we'll be the beta testers again....).......


----------



## SATin

Does this mean they are going to tie HD only to packages?

No HD just on it's own like now?


----------



## Rob O

This looks like a good thing. The pricing is not all that bad either. Without HBO or Showtime, looks like about 26 HD channels. I have AT120 so to go to HD Silver will cost an extra $12 a month (disregarding the upcoming rate increase which might make it like $10). Not bad, looks like the time to jump into HD might be very soon


----------



## BobMurdoch

Rob O said:


> This looks like a good thing. The pricing is not all that bad either. Without HBO or Showtime, looks like about 26 HD channels. I have AT120 so to go to HD Silver will cost an extra $12 a month (disregarding the upcoming rate increase which might make it like $10). Not bad, looks like the time to jump into HD might be very soon


They left off HDNet off that one placard. They show 29 including HBO/SHO.


----------



## twelveone

So if you don't get HBO and Showtime, you don't pay for any PPV HD and don't qualify to get the locals. . You would get 21 HD channels. 

My question is if they bundle the Voom channels with the other HD channels, are they going to provide a second dish for those of us that don't have one pointed at 129 or 61.5?

Right now I only have the superdish pointed at 110/119/121. I was told it would cost me $100 for the second dish needed for voom.


----------



## AcuraCL

twelveone said:


> So if you don't get HBO and Showtime, you don't pay for any PPV HD and don't qualify to get the locals. . You would get 21 HD channels.
> 
> My question is if they bundle the Voom channels with the other HD channels, are they going to provide a second dish for those of us that don't have one pointed at 129 or 61.5?
> 
> Right now I only have the superdish pointed at 110/119/121. I was told it would cost me $100 for the second dish needed for voom.


Exactly. I'm paying less for AT180 with HD, one UPN SS, and Showtime than their HD Gold package. And while I like HD, I have no intention of paying them $100 to put up another dish to get the rest of the HD channels.


----------



## boylehome

Ron, when will the new HD packages become available? I called E*, they are clueless.


----------



## Rob O

twelveone said:


> My question is if they bundle the Voom channels with the other HD channels, are they going to provide a second dish for those of us that don't have one pointed at 129 or 61.5?
> 
> Right now I only have the superdish pointed at 110/119/121. I was told it would cost me $100 for the second dish needed for voom.


I hadn't considered that. So let me get this straight, the HD channels will only be available on 129 or 61.5?

I only have a single dish 500 for 110 and 119. Am I going to need a second dish or a replacement for the one I have in order to get the HD channels?


----------



## Jason Nipp

I have seen a few threads discussing a discounted Voom dish install. Off the top of my head I want to say the poster in that thread said he got it for around the $50 range. Now 61.5 & 129 for Voom is not new information, in fact Voom has always been on 61.5 even before E* brought them on board. 

It will be interesting to see what's really planned for E* 10. But right now only speculation exists, that is unless they talk about it's use during the convention.


----------



## aussiejohn

It's also a matter of conjecture as to how long until Dish customers can get the HD Locals, and do they mean through the dish in that figure? 

Or will it be a painstaking roll out ala DirecTV?

I still don't know whether to get Dish for the new house. I need my TVs by Jan 21!


----------



## twelveone

Jason Nipp said:


> I have seen a few threads discussing a discounted Voom dish install. Off the top of my head I want to say the poster in that thread said he got it for around the $50 range. Now 61.5 & 129 for Voom is not new information, in fact Voom has always been on 61.5 even before E* brought them on board.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what's really planned for E* 10. But right now only speculation exists, that is unless they talk about it's use during the convention.


I know that the voom location is not new information, but right now I can have the HD pack without voom. If they raise my price and add voom, I will certainly want to be able to watch the voom channels. But it will stink if they raise the rates and justify it by adding voom, then tell me I have to pay $100 or even $50 for a dish in order to watch the voom channels that I am paying for.

I have wanted to get the voom channels since they were availible, I just can't justify paying $100 in order to get them. I guess I should say I can't seem to justify the $100 to my wife.

My hope is that they offer some kind of deal for people who are in a similar situation.


----------



## Redster

Jason Nipp said:


> I have seen a few threads discussing a discounted Voom dish install. Off the top of my head I want to say the poster in that thread said he got it for around the $50 range. Now 61.5 & 129 for Voom is not new information, in fact Voom has always been on 61.5 even before E* brought them on board.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what's really planned for E* 10. But right now only speculation exists, that is unless they talk about it's use during the convention.


I believe the poster had gotten it for $59.99 or something. Also in my case, I did a check on the Dish site for my locals,, seems there are 2 marked with a *, these just happened to be on 61.5 (Voom) . Dish is installing for free. Might be worth a check for others to see if any of their locals are another sat.


----------



## Jason Nipp

twelveone said:


> I know that the Voom location is not new information, but right now I can have the HD pack without Voom. If they raise my price and add Voom, I will certainly want to be able to watch the Voom channels. But it will stink if they raise the rates and justify it by adding Voom, then tell me I have to pay $100 or even $50 for a dish in order to watch the Voom channels that I am paying for.
> 
> I have wanted to get the Voom channels since they were available, I just can't justify paying $100 in order to get them. I guess I should say I can't seem to justify the $100 to my wife.
> 
> My hope is that they offer some kind of deal for people who are in a similar situation.


Oh, sorry, I see what your saying now. I am not sure they have said anything about not offering the packages separately? I haven't hear anything yet to make me believe that this is not just going to be a new package bundle that will be offered. But I would have to believe that they would grandfather in people who currently have them separately. They have done things like this in the past like with the action pak, etc.

We'll see, perhaps they will say something about this at the 12pm Press conference.


----------



## Ron Barry

boylehome said:


> Ron, when will the new HD packages become available? I called E*, they are clueless.


Not sure Boyle.. I am just doing the posting work.. Other DBSTalk Moderators are actually doing the real work.


----------



## Hound

Dish has their HD press release available on the website now.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801106&highlight=


----------



## Hound

Dish's ESPN2HD press release is also available.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801107&highlight=


----------



## Antknee

That press release is certianley good news. However I hope the upgrade package to the 622 is cost effective. I just got a 942 in August and I am not sure if I will pay a ton of cash to upgrade....


----------



## mth

Someone straighten me out here. . .

Currently, I pay $27 for AT60 and $10 for HD, or $37 a month. 

It sounds like what they're offering is a package starting at $54 a month. 

I don't care if it's more channels. For those of us just looking for a cheap package, that's not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## ntexasdude

Nick said:


> * :icon_lol: "DishHD - Finally delivering on the promise of HD"* !rolling :rolling: :hurah: :lol:


Uh huh.....me too.............:lol: :lol: 
In other words, we've been lying for quite some time, now we're gonna make it right but get your wallet out because it ain't free, losers.


----------



## Nick

Don't wet your panties over ESPN2-HD either -- most, maybe 95%, of all ESPN's "HD" programming is in plain old standard definition. :nono2: HD on ESPN isn't! What it IS is the biggest fraud I've ever seen on tv since the tinted vinyl screen "colorizers" for B&W tvs back in the middle of the last century.


----------



## bobukcat

Nick said:


> Don't wet your panties over ESPN2-HD either -- most, maybe 95%, of all ESPN's "HD" programming is in plain old standard definition. :nono2: HD on ESPN isn't! What it IS is the biggest fraud I've ever seen on tv since the tinted vinyl screen "colorizers" for B&W tvs back in the middle of the last century.


I've noticed that there is more and more of it all the time, more college BBall games, and next year they'll have more NFL too. IMO it's worth having it just for Sunday Night Football already so it's just getting better and better as they go.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

bobukcat said:


> I've noticed that there is more and more of it all the time, more college BBall games, and next year they'll have more NFL too. IMO it's worth having it just for Sunday Night Football already so it's just getting better and better as they go.


Well... except that Sunday Night football was on ESPN and not ESPN2... and this year was the last for ESPN Sunday Night football.... next year it goes over to NBC!


----------



## Allen Noland

New HD starts February 1, 2006.


----------



## Bob Ketcham

mth said:


> Someone straighten me out here. . .
> 
> Currently, I pay $27 for AT60 and $10 for HD, or $37 a month.
> 
> It sounds like what they're offering is a package starting at $54 a month.
> 
> I don't care if it's more channels. For those of us just looking for a cheap package, that's not even in the same ballpark.


Apparently the $54 package includes HBO HD and Showtime HD. I believe those would have required $26 worth of premium movie package costs per month previously.

We'll just how to see what packages / options are maintained and which are eliminated. I'm sure it is gonna cost more, but in the end I'm finding I'm watching less and less SD, so any chance to get all HD offerings without purchasing a bunch of SD I won't be watching is welcome. I'll gladly cut costs by avoiding SD premium movie packages.

BK


----------



## boylehome

Allen Noland said:


> New HD starts February 1, 2006.


Yes, only in "MPEG-4" (according to the press release) and it is necessary to upgrade to a new receiver to view! Sounds like it is going to cost quite a few dollars to upgrade! I'm not referring to the existing HD channels via MPEG-2 but wonder how long before they are converted to MPEG-4?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Bob Ketcham said:


> Apparently the $54 package includes HBO HD and Showtime HD. I believe those would have required $26 worth of premium movie package costs per month previously.


Now that's an interesting wrinkle... IF HBOHD and SHOHD were included in the HD tier without having to subscribe to HBO and SHO packages... that would make things more attractive. I've seen several people, myself included, who would have been willing to pay may $2 for each of those in HD to get them without having to buy the entire HBO/SHO package that has SD channels we didn't want to watch... so this would add to the attractiveness of the new HD configuration IF HBO/SHOHD were included in those without having to pay for the Premium channels.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

No Single Tuner DVR? WTF?


----------



## BoisePaul

saweetnesstrev said:


> No Single Tuner DVR? WTF?


Why on earth would you prefer a single tuner over a dual? If the VIP622 can be configured in the same manner as the 942 for a single TV with PIP, etc, then what's the point of a single tuner DVR?


----------



## langlin

HDMe said:


> Well... except that Sunday Night football was on ESPN and not ESPN2... and this year was the last for ESPN Sunday Night football.... next year it goes over to NBC!


But, Monday Night Football moves to ESPN next year.


----------



## RAD

HDMe said:


> Well... except that Sunday Night football was on ESPN and not ESPN2... and this year was the last for ESPN Sunday Night football.... next year it goes over to NBC!


And ESPN pick up Monday Night Football, even trade.

Edit, guess I need to read all the thread before responding. Sorry.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RAD said:


> And ESPN pick up Monday Night Football, even trade.
> 
> Edit, guess I need to read all the thread before responding. Sorry.


No need to apologise!

For the viewers like us, probably a reasonably even trade... NBC does 1080i HD so the Sunday night game should look better than it did on ESPN.

But for Disney (who owns both ESPN and ABC) they lost a night of programming!

Also, this year is the end of NFL PrimeTime on ESPN as we know it... no official news but Chris Berman has been talking about it towards the end of this season... and I gather NFL PrimeTime on Sunday will morph into something part of the ESPN pre-game on Monday nights next season. I will miss PrimeTime.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Any chance any of our crack reporters out there could corner a Dish guy (or gal) and ask about Significant Viewed rollout plans?


----------



## RAD

HDMe said:


> For the viewers like us, probably a reasonably even trade... NBC does 1080i HD so the Sunday night game should look better than it did on ESPN.


Don't know about that. Our NBC stations multicasts and their HD channel usually has the worst PQ of all the channels in the Chicago area. Plus for football I'd prefer 720p over 1080i. Guess we'll have to wait to see if NBC gets better by next year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RAD said:


> Don't know about that. Our NBC stations multicasts and their HD channel usually has the worst PQ of all the channels in the Chicago area. Plus for football I'd prefer 720p over 1080i. Guess we'll have to wait to see if NBC gets better by next year.


I sometimes have trouble locating my NBC channel, as I have yet to tweak my indoor antenna perfectly... but other than that NBC looks great here. They are multicasting a couple of SD channels, but when stuff is on that matters like primetime, latenight or during Notre Dame football I noticed this season the HD looked fine.

I think the CBS NFL games are spectacular, and while ABC/ESPN/FOX are nice too... CBS won hands down... so I'm hoping NBC will look similar.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Cost Less? 



BoisePaul said:


> Why on earth would you prefer a single tuner over a dual? If the VIP622 can be configured in the same manner as the 942 for a single TV with PIP, etc, then what's the point of a single tuner DVR?


----------



## cap

It looks like at least some of the new channels are on as of last night.

I noticed the kung fu channel and a couple others.


----------



## James Long

cap said:


> It looks like at least some of the new channels are on as of last night.
> 
> I noticed the kung fu channel and a couple others.


Two of the 'old' Voom channels were effectively renamed and converted into 'new' channels. You still have 10 Vooms - until you get a MPEG4 receiver that is all you will have.

JL


----------



## Bob Ketcham

Chris Blount said:


> This forum will contain information collected by our team on the floor of the CES. We will have not only text reports, but also photos and video of the latest and greatest gear!
> 
> Enjoy and if you have any questions or suggestions, please post them in this thread. Thanks!


I see the VIP622 adds an S-Video output to TV1 (something the DVR-942 lacks). This could be an improvement on archiving recordings to a DVD recorder. Currently the best I'm able to do with DVR-942 is to use the TV2 composite video output (letterboxed in a 4x3 output). This is a real drag and is substandard vs. my previous Time-Warner Cable HD-DVR.

Can you get more details on the TV1 S-Video output? Is it always available or does it depend on the output mode of the 622? For example, is it available when using the component or HDMI outputs set to 1080i/720p, etc.? Or does it require that the HD component or HDMI output be off when using S-Video?


----------



## UTFAN

Ok, a new receiver/dvr combo for MPEG 4. I saw a reasonable price for new customers, what about long-timers?

Just how many hundreds of dollars?

TEXAS! #!


----------



## boylehome

The percentage of existing HD consumers with E* is small. I think E* intends to do for their existing HD consumers as they have in the past. I would really like to be wrong on this one. In fact, I want to be proved wrong!


----------



## jerryez

ESPN doubles their HD this year from 200 hours to 400 hours by adding ESPN2, but it will cost you twice as much, since you will pay for 2 channels instead of one. There is 8760 hours in a year. 200 hours is a drop in the bucket when paying for an HD channel. Your can get 10 Voom channels of 24 hours, 365 days a year HD for $5 per month. A deal you cannot beat.


----------



## snidely

ebaltz said:


> And any HD DVR with built in HD DVD recording functionality or something like that.


 THAT is the one question I asked last year - when these as yet to be released players were demoed.
I asked it again a few times this year at various sites in the hall. Never got a direct answer - maybe a year after the playback only machines are released. I was told a year ago that these players were already sold in Japan. If I recall correctly, recorders may be as well - BUT i may be remembering this wrong. 
Why would anyone buy a player only any more than in the past they would have bought a VHS player only? Besides programs and movies, there are now HD camcorders. Sony has one that is fairly small.
My guess is it all has to do w. not wanting to alienate the movie industry. I am old enough to remember when they were afraid of cable - in fact forced a nascient ealry cable company out of business in L.A. almost 40 years ago. They were afraid of VHS recorders. Of course 50+ years ago they were afraid TV itself mite put them on the ropes.
The music industry is learning to co-exist w. the times - time for movie people to do so as well.

...mike


----------



## snidely

Bob Ketcham said:


> I see the VIP622 adds an S-Video output to TV1 (something the DVR-942 lacks). This could be an improvement on archiving recordings to a DVD recorder. Currently the best I'm able to do with DVR-942 is to use the TV2 composite video output (letterboxed in a 4x3 output). This is a real drag and is substandard vs. my previous Time-Warner Cable HD-DVR.
> 
> Can you get more details on the TV1 S-Video output? Is it always available or does it depend on the output mode of the 622? For example, is it available when using the component or HDMI outputs set to 1080i/720p, etc.? Or does it require that the HD component or HDMI output be off when using S-Video?


 Someone more savy than I should answer this - but the way the display seemed to me was that one output was going to an HD plasma display while another output was "putting out" an SD signal to an adjoining panel. They were both 16:9 panels. I don't know what type of leads were feeding the 2nd panel - S-Video or even component.

...mike


----------



## greatwhitenorth

snidely said:


> Someone more savy than I should answer this - but the way the display seemed to me was that one output was going to an HD plasma display while another output was "putting out" an SD signal to an adjoining panel. They were both 16:9 panels. I don't know what type of leads were feeding the 2nd panel - S-Video or even component.
> 
> ...mike


Yes, according to the specs I've seen on the 622, both SD and HD outputs are active at the same time. This has been the case with previous HD recievers (811, 921, 942, etc.) So yes, you can use the s-vid out to feed your burner.


----------



## kckucera

Bob Ketcham said:


> Apparently the $54 package includes HBO HD and Showtime HD. I believe those would have required $26 worth of premium movie package costs per month previously.
> 
> BK


If true this will save me $50 a month since I only am watching HD plus just a couple of other channels like FOX news, SciFi, Bravo, FX, and Food. I am now paying $115 for the everything pax plus HD and VOOM. Now if they give us HD LiL for Denver soon I can also record one local OTA and one LiL HD at the same time.


----------



## jerryez

I find it hard to believe that HBO and ST would agree to have their HD channels in a seperate package that could hurt their sales. I will believe it when I see it. It will save me $15 per month.


----------



## kckucera

jerryez said:


> I find it hard to believe that HBO and ST would agree to have their HD channels in a seperate package that could hurt their sales. I will believe it when I see it. It will save me $15 per month.


Yup that's the "if true" cavaet, would be pleased if true.
k


----------



## snidely

I would pay "something" to just get the HD channels of HBO, ST, CM, Starz etc. w.o. having to pay the full pkg price. We were paying the pkg price to get HBO via Comcast just to get the HD channel. Dropped that a couple months ago when we realized we were only watching one or two movies/mo. Trying out Starz HD which seems ok for now. If they offered an HD only pkg. for the premium channels, ST and others would be getting some money they don't get now. 

...mike


----------



## Ron Barry

I reread the press release. At first I thought it included HBO and Showtime HD. After a re-read, I don't think it does anymore. Read the press release carefully again and I think it is clear. If I a wrong... the deal is one really sweet one...


----------



## Allen Noland

I just got an e-mail from CES and there were 150,000 people at the show. That would explain why it was so crowded.


----------



## Bob Ketcham

Ron Barry said:


> I reread the press release. At first I thought it included HBO and Showtime HD. After a re-read, I don't think it does anymore. Read the press release carefully again and I think it is clear. If I a wrong... the deal is one really sweet one...


After first pointing out the possibility that HBO HD and Showtime HD would be included in the HD package, I've come to agree with Ron. The language from the press release is


> For as little as $54.99 a month, customers can access the entire 25-channel DishHD lineup, and get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels plus their local channels in standard and high definition.


There has been much discussion on this and the Dish Hi-Def Forum around whether HBO HD and Showtime HD are included in the $54.99 price. If they are not, the language of the press release is poor at best and intentionally misleading at worse.

You just can't get to 25 channels without including the premium movie channels. Here's the list:

Voom Current (10)
Animania HD
Equator HD
Film Fest HD
Gallery HD
HD News
Monsters HD
Rave HD
Rush HD
Ultra HD
Kung Fu HD

Voom New (5)
Family Room HD
Gameplay HD
Treasure HD
World Cinema HD
WorldSport HD

Other Current HD (5)
Discovery HD
ESPN HD
HD Net
HD Net Movies
TNT HD

Other New HD (2)
ESPN2 HD
Universal HD

Premium Movie HD (3)
HD Pay-Per-View
HBO HD
Showtime HD

for a total of 25.

However, other indications (the pictures posted from CES) seem to contradict the press release.

It looks like we will have to wait for Charlie Chat or the Dish web site to clarify.


----------



## Ron Barry

I think the sense of comonfusion comes from the press release listing the current Dish HD channels and this is where you see ShoTime and HBO listed. If you read the first paragraph of the press release it mentions what is being added to the package. 

Confusing for sure, but personally I would lean away from intentionally misleading. Like myself, I think a lot of people saw those and jumped to the conclusion we all hope for. Seperate those and add them to the package.


----------



## AcuraCL

jerryez said:


> ... It will save me $15 per month.


That would be a big clue that there is likely some misinterpretation going on.

Make no mistake, it is Dish's goal (as well as cable, DirectTV, etc.) to separate you from as much of your money as they can, whilst convincing you that they are saving you more ....


----------



## boylehome

I looked at the DishHD package photographs that are are shown in the DBSTalk coverage of the CES in Las Vegas. It appears that both HBOHD and SHOHD are included in the DishHD platinum package only.

Hopefully this thread is active so to view pictures of the HD packages. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=50313


----------



## Ron Barry

Good link Boyle.. more evidence pointing to they are not included. In my eyes. looks like they are definitely not included.


----------



## James Long

I'll have 27 HD channels with the new DishHD without HBO/Showtime.
If you count the four HD locals that having a HD tuner will give me (better) access to.

JL


----------



## Bob Ketcham

James Long said:


> I'll have 27 HD channels with the new DishHD without HBO/Showtime.
> If you count the four HD locals that having a HD tuner will give me (better) access to.
> 
> JL


James,

I don't think Dish intended to include locals when counting the number of channels in the "the entire 25-channel DishHD lineup". If they had, that would have compounded the problems with the press release.

For me, the primary problem isn't the number of channels or how you count them. The Dish press release says "For as little as $54.99 a month, customers can access the entire 25-channel DishHD lineup". The number isn't relevant. The problem is that the statement says that for a stated price ($54.99) you can get (access) them all (entire). If you can't, the statement is misleading.

We've been using the match between the stated number and the count of channels listed to try confirm "entire 25". The channels listed match the number stated. That seems to confirm what "entire 25" means. If "entire 25" does not include Showtime HD and HBO HD, the primary problem is made worse.

Whether intentionally misleading or simply poorly written and poorly reviewed, the press release should have never been released if Showtime and HBO HD are not included in the $54.99 package.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Bob Ketcham said:


> Whether intentionally misleading or simply poorly written and poorly reviewed, the press release should have never been released if Showtime and HBO HD are not included in the $54.99 package.


I have to agree... Either HBOHD/SHOHD are intended to be part of the full offering and we have been misinterpreting the other direction... OR it is a poorly worded press release and announcement letter, which means some folks in the Marketing department aren't connected with what the company is doing. 'course it wouldn't be the first time a marketing team made promises that a technology company didn't mean to deliver. We'll have to wait and see when someone gets turned on with the new services.


----------



## Ron Barry

Based on what I watched on Charlie Chat and given some of the other information I have seen here from the show pictures and press release, I would not count on Show and HBO HD being included. Definitely a poorly written press release, but given the other statements I have seen Dish madd publically, I doubt it was intentionally. My take.... Rush job to get it done for CES.


----------



## James Long

Fortunately in the Spring 25 will be correct with Food-HD and HGTV-HD.
Perhaps by then there will be MPEG4 receivers in homes. 

JL


----------



## Bob Ketcham

James Long said:


> Fortunately in the Spring 25 will be correct with Food-HD and HGTV-HD.
> Perhaps by then there will be MPEG4 receivers in homes.
> 
> JL


Well, my wife might make the swap, but I sure wouldn't call Food-HD and HGTV-HD an even trade for Showtime HD and HBO HD.

Nice try though, James. :lol:


----------



## olgeezer

Allen Noland said:


> I just got an e-mail from CES and there were 150,000 people at the show. That would explain why it was so crowded.


I passed last year and had a braciotherapy the year before. This show didn't seem as busy as the show in 2003, but had about 30000 more folks. The town seemed much busier, and the monorail was by far the fastest way to navigate the strip. I caught a shuttle at 3:15 from the south exit of the convention center it pulled up to NewYork NewYork at 3:45 30 minutes about 5 miles. None of that trip was on the strip, which was worse. I noticed the booths were for the most part larger which probably aided congestion somewhat and I've gone to 12 of these, so I can navigate them pretty well for an old fart. Thank goodness for the Limo to and from the airport


----------



## Richard King

Thursday and Friday were TERRIBLE!!! Saturday and Sunday were a breeze and I got more done on those two days. I had a red eye flight out Monday (10:45PM), so I rented a car and did some driving into the hinterlands during the day Monday. The rental car company picked me up at the hotel and after a day of using their car delivered me to the airport. Not a bad deal at all. By the way, for those who haven't seen it, there is a picture on the home page of the working crew with a special guest.


----------



## olgeezer

That's where he was. I thought that was a cardboard cut out. We fly out Wednesday and back early Saturday AM. I did find it much easier than 2003 and was stunned when 150,000 was reported. I didn't find as many in aisle tet-a-tets (they were probably afraid of being stampeded)and the VIP lunches were great. Some of the folks in the booths had a deer in the headlight look, but all in all I had a great show and only one blister.


----------



## James Long

The CES forums have been closed ... you can find the press releases and pictures in their respective forums.

James


----------

